# Boat explodes...cats on board swim to safety



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

And, you say......what were these felines doing at sea?

Surprise, surprise.......just a little......well,....tuna fishing!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This story is a testament to cats survivability! I live in Central Oregon and when this hit our news station, I was so happy that not only the people lived, but the cats as well!


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

I read this story the other day. One of the cats immediately swam to the rescue boat, the other was so reluctant to get in the water it practically waited for the boat to sink before making a run for it.

Glad they're both ok though, but thought it was funny one was so adamant it didn't want to get wet it was willing to go down with the boat!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Sad all the way around. I hope they had adequate insurance! They were brave to go out in a 1924 boat. Article says one of the cats swam 100 yards! That's the length of an American football field - a very LONG way!. I'm glad all are safe.


----------

